# 1/32 Scale Detail vs Price



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Question for those who have 1/32 MDC and MTH products. I believe that most folks who purchase these MFG trains do it becuase of scale fidelity of thier trains to G scale track. Do you feel that the level of detail of MDC and MTH is high enough considering that 1/32 is what some would call "Museum" scale and for what you must pay for the products across the scale. It has seamed that 1/29 scale offers better value in detail per dollar on most AML, USA and Aristo currently. Obviously the brass lines have great detail, but you pay such a premium for Brass, especially in rolling stock. It seams that even Accucraft who mfg's in both scales demands a premium just for 1/32. Anyone else notice this? Is this an advantage for 1/29 scale and why?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several MDC 1:32-scale cars for rolling stock behind my Aster Mikes and I have no problem with the level of detail on the cars. I usually am not paying any attention to the cars anyway because my interest is in the steam locomotive operation. The cars are to add resistance to movement so the engine will "work".

I have one REA/Aristocraft 1:29-scale car and the level of detail is about the same as the MDC cars, but the gross error in scale was quite disturbing... even though I say I don't pay any attention to the cars behind the engine (that is how bad it is TO "ME").

I paid less for the MDC cars than the REA/Aristocraft, too, but I bought the REA/Aristocraft at the local hobby shop and the MDC cars via the web in a clearance sale when San-Val was dumping them.

I think the price is lower for the 1:29 scale stuff simply because it is the larger market and they can manufacturer more at a time for a lower price and pass that savings on to the consumer.

As for whether I "want" detail... I think detail is really neat on a single car on display, but sort of useless in a long train that is in motion.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Semper, You make perfect sense and made me think of another angle. Live steam seams to dominate in 1/32 and not 1/29. Live steam is alot of attention to the engine, heck you are truly opperating it. Live steamers also seam to have smaller collections of rolling stock and therefore creat less of a demand for it. So perhaps another perspective to G scale. 1/32 is more Locomotive detail centric and 1/29 more of a macro appeal of product variety. I can't mix scales either!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

1/32 and 1/29 plastic locomotives are rolling stock are essentially equal in detail fidelity..I once had the opportunity to compare a MTH and a USA Trains Alco PA side by side..they were both equal in detail quality...it cant be said that one was any "more detailed" or better detailed than the other. 

and actually, I doubt brass can be said to be better detailed either..personally, I have always considered brass to be of *lower* detail than plastic! When I was into HO scale in the 80's, a plastic Athern HO scale SD40-2 was a far superior model to brass SD40-2's..better derailed, better operating, and 25% the price..I have never understood why anyone would want brass..more expensive, and lower quality...(maybe the 80's was just a low point for brass..)

I wish MTH would switch to 1/29..I would love to have a VO1000! 
and they are the only LS manufacturer who have gotten the EMD bulldog nose correct..They have the best F-unit in Large Scale..too bad its 1/32.

Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot

For some of us it is NOT [too bad]. But then... no sense in rehashing an argument that has already caused far too many electrons too much personal disturbance.

Don't complain that MTH is the WRONG scale... complain that USA Trains did not do their model correctly.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Don't complain that MTH is the WRONG scale... complain that USA Trains did not do their model correctly.


except I choose not to complain about that! 
I choose to complain that MTH isnt doing 1/29 scale..my choice.
you may disagree, that's fine..when it's a matter of opinion, we are both right.

And there is nothing "incorrect" about the USA trains model..
its absolutely perfect for 1/29 scale, not one single thing wrong with it! 

Scot


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, why not contact Aristocraft, tell them what you want. They already make your 1:29 trains.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I have never understood why anyone would want brass


It's not that anyone particularly wants brass. 
A plastic mold costs so much that there has to be a (perceived) demand for 100s of the resulting models. Brass construction allows you to make a small run of identical models - typically 25 - 100. Brass is easy to work and solder, although you need steel for the wheels, etc.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

JEFF RUNGE said:


> Scot, why not contact Aristocraft, tell them what you want. They already make your 1:29 trains.


huh..things are getting really odd lately..this is the third time this week someone has said something directed at me that has made no sense whatsoever..is it me? am I "out of it" somehow? I assume Jeff knows that Aristocraft has gone out of business, so his post is probably meant to be sarcastic somehow, or a joke of some kind..but if so, I haven't the slightest idea what it's supposed to mean..strange days on MLS..

Scot


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Availibility ???*

* I think the other fact that was left out is availability...*
*There is not a lot that has been made in 1/32nd and also MTH is either bailing on G scale or has really slowed it's releases on items. Roundhouse has departed the scale, yet Piko has come out with some rolling stock from the old molds. Details you say... Well many of us in 1/29th have discovered tht if you want something correct, you have to do it yourself. Several of us modelers have taken it upon ourselves to start correcting manufacturers errors in making models. I feel the gap in "G scale 1/29th" is the lack of detail parts for one to "dress up" their models. It's slowly coming around, but there's still not enough made. Myself being, my latest bone to pick is the lack of cabeese trucks. Not too many cabeese including all scales of G have the correct trucks in standard gauge. To get a pair of trucks that are correct for my cabeese I have to buy a caboose that is not anywhere close to the Western roads I model AND is closer to 1/32 than 1/29th. The trucks are close enough, but it's having to buy a whole model to get just the right parts I need. Locomotives are also among the worse to do as far as details. NOBODY makes a winterization hatch to go over a radiator fan, NOBODY makes an all weather window to go on the cab... I can keep going too. So, you have to make it youself. Even if they started making correct locos, cabeese etc. in 1/32 it's too late for me. I can't start over to match my current collection. So I stay happy with what I have and keep tearing models apart to build correct locos and rolling stock. It's my choice. Sure everyone wants it correct and ready to go outta the box, but it don't happen like that. So my wish is for more detail parts to help correct the errors. I need to think more about what I need before continuing. It's still too early yet for me as I stayed up after 3 AM working to correct a caboose that not only have the wrong trucks, but the wrong frame and wrong brake gear or lack of brake gear. And it goes on and on and on ......*

*Rocky*


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, (and other 1:29 fans) that was exactly my point. The people who started the ******* scale of 1:29 are OUT OF BUSINESS! 
Why? over priced? I didn't think so.
Poor quality? track was good, never heard any wide spread problems with other stuff ,but then I'm a live steam 1:32 guy. So no first hand experience there, except for 3 early heavy weights, they are fine. (but just collecting dust)
Over produced scale.. ding ding ding YES 
The market has shown the supply was greater then demand, so while MTH's plan to do produce gauge one in 1:32 may have selected a smaller market, they are still here. 
This is all btw is response to the line in your first post "wishing MTH would switch to 1:29" 
(fire suit on) your assent of the market?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll put my 1968 Tenshodo GN S-2 up against any plastic HO model any day!!

There's a general resentment about Thread Cops... check da mirror....

Jeff was laffin', your 'better' scale couldn't support it's inventor. Ironical eh?

G24 is where it's at! Right in the middle!

Have fun, stay safe, Play Trains.

John


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess it doesn't help that modelers have such different needs. All the way from sets for a child, steam operators focused on the engines, to fine scale modelers. I can see how it's difficult for manufacturers to serve all these groups, especially when most of the market probably is going to run tight radii which force compromise in detail accuracy.

On the European side, LGB is roughly one-half to one-third the cost of Marklin.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez guys, all this constant bickering about 1/29 and 1/32 scale crap has become very boring. After all, these things are STILL toys.....expensive toys, but still toys. We have the same comments made in the ride-on scales.....namely 1.5 inch per foot or the "new" 1.6 inch per foot (could be called finescale I guess). AND these are the guys running stuff on 7.5 inch gauge track. What about the guys in the northeast running on 7.25 inch gauge? Walt Disney built his 1.5 inch scale railroad on his property with 7.125 inch gauge, just to be more accurate. Should have been 7 1/6" to be absolutely precise. But again, I say, these are just expensive toys. Nothing more, nothing less.

Another thing about detail.....Paul Burch and I have been railroad buds since our days in high school....55 plus years ago. Paul's layout, locomotives and rolling stock is 1/29th. You will not find a more detailed layout inside or outside. His locomotives and rolling stock, when photographed close-up, defy you to tell whether they are the real thing or a model. Just my observation.

AND just to keep this scale thing in perspective........I model 3 foot NG with 45mm track in true scale 1:20.3.

So can we now quit the neverending squabble between 1/32 and 1/29 and just play with our "toys". I appreciate every one of them no matter!

BTW, I have a bunch of LGB from back in the day. Brand new in the mid 1980's. One of my most favorite trains to run is my LGB Santa Fe War Bonnet livery, Super Chief. LGB ABBA with Aristo streamliners! Not particularly scale, but I sure as **** love watching them go 'round my pool at Christmas!

EDIT: Seems the new software bleeps out my "heck"! Nice.........


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BRO

If you find some OLD Marklin catalogs [pre-Maxi] they make it quite clear that their Gauge 1 1:32 scale products are intended for those with DEEP POCKETS. There is/was a clear differentiation between the Maxi tinplate toys and the highly detailed Marklin Spur I.

Even though LGB and Marklin are now owned by the same company, they continue to pursue different markets, but the days of "bargain basement" prices on NEW LGB seem to be gone.

Scot

My comment to you was based entirely on the last part of this statement from you: "I wish *MTH* would switch to 1/29..I would love to have a VO1000! 
and *they are the only LS manufacturer who have gotten the EMD bulldog nose correct.*"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> except I choose not to complain about that!
> I choose to complain that MTH isnt doing 1/29 scale..my choice.
> you may disagree, that's fine..when it's a matter of opinion, we are both right.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I beg to differ... if it were "absolutely perfect for 1/29 scale" then it would not run on "G-Gauge" tracks... the gauge would need to be 49.5mm (or 1.95inches), not 45mm (or 1.75inches).

It is true that the "looks" and level of detail is perfectly fine for a garden RR where it needs to handle the occasional derailment or overhanging Petunias and Rose bushes coming in contact with it (not to mention children and pets wanting to PLAY with the TOYS). "Perfect" detail (regardless of the scale) might get way too delicate when done "in scale"... a 3/4inch handrail would be a 0.025inch wire in 1:29 (even smaller in 1:32) and something that would be easily distorted just taking it out of the box!

That little 10% error in 1:29 scale in the spacing of the wheels is something that you have to put your head down on the tracks to look under the cars to see, and only the most visually accurate measurers will be able to detect the "error".


Mixing scales is another matter. That 'MINOR' error in scales means that a 1:32 scale car is 10% smaller in length than a 1:29 scale car and conversely that 'MINOR' error in scales means that a 1:29 scale car is 10% bigger in length than a 1:32 scale car and many people would not notice either. The same is true for the height and width parameters and is also not something the most people would notice...

But some people see "VOLUME", not separate Length, Width and Height parameters and the VOLUME difference is 30% and that is very noticeable if you mix scales.


If you run 1:29 scale, stick with it and let the manufacturers know what you want in the way of new models. And I will do the same in my desire for more 1:32 scale models of what I want. I have the feeling that the manufacturers will not pay much if any attention to either of us... From what I have seen, the financiers of the manufacturing make what strikes THEIR fancy with very little consideration for what we want.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

JEFF RUNGE said:


> your assent of the market?


yes, MTH is still here, while Aristo is gone..
but..
Recent announcements of new products:

Piko Camelback - scale not defined by Piko, (on purpose im sure) but once the model is compared with the prototype, it will likely scale out to close to 1/29..others in the hobby agree with that likelihood: http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/20675/piko-new-2014-camelback/view/page/2

AML GP60 and SD9 - 1/29 scale.

going back a few years, Bachmann announces a standard gauge Streetcar..they can choose 1/32 or 1/29..they choose 1/29.

LGB's last American-profile diesel, the Amtrak Genesis..they can choose 1/32 or 1/29..they choose 1/29.

Thats four new standard gauge locomotives announced in the past 4 or 5 years, all in 1/29. (Five if you count the Piko Camelback, although the scale of that one is still uncertain) When was the last new plastic locomotive in 1/32? Probably the MTH Alco PA, from three years ago..there have been no new 1/32 scale locos announced since. (that I know of..)

My assessment of the market: The hobby is slowing overall..the economy killed Aristo..but 1/29 didnt kill Aristo. Was the recent AML announcement of the GP60 and SD9 a result of Aristo leaving the market? perhaps..Aristo's exit has probably opened a door for new products..AML had a choice between 1/29 and 1/32..They chose 1/29. So..1/29 still continues to edge-out 1/32 overall..which has been happening gradually for the past 20 years..I dont see a change in that trend.

And..no one is arguing in this thread!  The original poster/question in this thread was asking about the differences between 1/32 and 1/29..because he wants to know what people think about the topic..So, we are talking about the topic!  nothing wrong with that..Some people like to be rude and snarky to me personally, because they dont like my opinion on the topic..I cant help that, trolls will be trolls..I will just continue to talk about trains if people ask..

Scot


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ahuh, This is going to start a flame war *
*First off, Aristo died because of bad business moves. AND don't forget AML is up and coming too, more and better quality 1/29 scale !!! Please don't bash 1/29th sayin' it's no good and that's what killed Aristo. There is no problem with 1/32 either and that's not what killed MDC, etc. There is no reason why both scales can't exist. Let us not forget that just over 20-25 years ago all G scale was LGB 1:22.5 Euro stuff. I'm not pickin' at 1/32 vs. 1/29, my bone to pick is the lack of available detail parts or correct trucks on rolling stock. I agree with totalwrecker, I had a few Tenshodo Brass steamers in HO decades ago that ran like swiss watches. Unfortunately I sold mine in order as with 99% of my HO to get more G scale . In the late 1980s and early 1990s G scale was being expanded by Aristo formerly REA and USA trains, then later Bachmann to target folks with an outdoor alternative to model railroading. Oh, let me not forget Lionel with their large scale line and then MDC Roundhouse with their 1/32 models and MTH joined the fray too. A lot of us HO and other indoor scales were swept off our feet and jumped right in. These companies made the models AFFORDABLE vs. LGB, which originally was the "doctors and lawyers only" scale due to their price. Many products were produced by these firms at a nice price. Bachmann rather stayed with the narrow gauge while the rest made both time periods. As time went on, folks bought and collected. Then in the mid/late 2000, the bubble bust and the economy went to h*ll. This along with the wrong business moves killed off several companies - LGB, Kalamazoo, Aristo, etc. So we have what we have now and have to make due with it. There are many things I wanted and were not made. So I learned to kitbash in G scale. I didn't do a whole lot in HO because sooo much more was made in HO. I also learned to stop complaining and learned to ask others for ideas/methods to kitbash when I could figure it out. You talk about it being $$$ for a model ??? It took 4, yes FOUR steam locos for me to get the one GN P-2 class 4-8-2 Mountain series loco. And it has more WORKING details than most brass locos. It was an award winner taking 2nd best in show at the ECLSTS in 2006. It was also my FIRST steam kitbash, so I was very lucky. I owe most of my ability to build from the folks here on MLS for knowledge to build it.*

*So where am I going with this ???*
*Why not sit down and figure out what you want, draw it or plan it out on paper. Ask folks for help, ideas or How do I build this. Then go find what you need and build it. You will appreciate it much more doing it yourself AND you have bragging rights to it. 1/32, 1/29, 1/20.3 size matters not. It all builds the same way. You might even find that you like building it youself too  You'll make more progress kitbashing than trying to bend the ear of a manufacturer to get something made, that is unless you have 5-6 digits of cash to slide them. We've all been here, done this etc. Now let's help each other out to make, modify or improve that which is made or not made -. *


*How can I help ???*


*Rocky*


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Semper Vaporo said:


> From what I have seen, the financiers of the manufacturing make what strikes THEIR fancy with very little consideration for what we want.


That's interesting ... I inferred that most "large scale" is catering to the size of the potential market, which is why we have "egg-liners," Thomas, Polar Express, LGB "toy train," etc, not to mention non-scales in the first place. Just try to find an electric steam locomotive with properly detailed chassis, piping, or functioning of the articulation.

Even in the hobbyist market, there is so much copy-cat (lots of Big Boys) yet holes in the market that people are clamoring to have filled (look at the 1:32 passenger cars thread.) I wonder if the level of competition is making things worse, leaving no company with decent economy of scale? Add that to being gun-shy about inventory, and potential customers have poor selection.

At first I assumed I'd expand my LGB set over time, but I'd like a steamer and I'm already contemplating a mix of scales.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, I agree with you about parts!
I too wish parts were more readily available..

A couple of AML GP60 shells, plus a couple of USA Trains SD40-2 frames, could result in a pair of my beloved Conrail SD50's..but we cant buy parts separately! 

Bachmann to their credit finally got into the parts game..which is great! Atlas does it for their O-scale diesels too..I think (hope) all the manufacturers will eventually realize they could make a lot more sales if they would make individual parts more available..I hope that is something we see more of in the future.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

heck

Here you go Gary.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> heck
> 
> Here you go Gary.


Thanks John.  Actually you will note that I had quotes around the heck. I DID have "aatch-eeee-double LL's". My bad. I guess the software is trying to clean-up the neighborhood. Now we have the "word police" on the prowl.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts on the detail of the scales and Detial parts in general. I don't think many of us hear will "Switch Scales" due to comments here, so I agree with the sentiment of "Let it BE" regarding 1/29 vs 1/32. We are both Mainliners runing on the same track! As a 1/29er I will always envy the fidelity of 1/32, mostly when standing ove my trains. Yet I got into G scale because 1/29 was affordable at the time, 1990. On the 1/29 note, I'm glad to see Accucraft forging ahead with the GP60 and SD9 as well as thier stock cars. I think the SD9 will make Aristo roll in it's "promisory grave"! As for my 1/32 friends, Accucraft's triumphs in 1/29 will no doubt help 1/32 production, and they are the only mainline G scaler giving us product announcements this year. USA do you hear me? 1/29 sacle Joke alert: "I only buy 1/32 cars and buildings, I only date women with small hands.......... It makes my train look bigger" ;0


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 1/29 and 1/32. Seldom run them together, but have. Take a look at a real train, car sizes vary a LOT. I also have battery and track power a a few live steamers. I think the hobby is for fun, not arguing over scale. Do what you want, that's my theory. I might not agree with you, but you have your reasons and who am I to argue? I think we need to focus more on the fun part of the hobby and not argue so much.


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Just checked back here because the page I was looking at cited this one as "Recommended Reading." Reminded me why I stopped participating in certain forums. I hope we've all outgrown the "my way or the highway" stuff by now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just re-read this thread in it's entirety, and other than a bit of harshness to Scot in one reply, I see nothing wrong with it.

Not one person said that 1:32 is right and 1:29 is wrong. There are indeed statements that 1:29 scaled stuff is on the wrong gauge track, which is true.

In fact this is a *good *thread dispelling many silly arguments why 1:29 and specifically Aristo and Aml dropped production. There was over production for the times, the market shrank and Aristo existed on sheer volume, when they went away, there were stacks of product on the docks in China (Ask Scott Polk about this!!)

Just for fun Paul, what post do you think is "my way or the highway"?

Greg


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I started late in 2010 modeling US prototypes, so kept to 1/32 scale, which doesn't mean that I don't drool over some 1/29th scale offerings that I won't buy (like the USA trains PRR senator cars for instance) I build what I can't find, but as that is a slow process , so I also try to fill out as much as possible with existing equipment. I will gladly mix my Piko or ex MDC cars with an Aster wood cabin car or haul it with my FAM M1A, It is what is available that fits my theme which counts. I agree with semper vaporo for that. I do find that the two will not work together as there is too much of a size difference. Although I have seen 1/29th scale cars behind an Aster FEF tender that looks alright just because that western engines tender is huge. I do wish that more 1/32 scale equipment was available especially since MTH doesn't produce these any more. Apparently the 1/32 scale market seems to be doing OK as if you look at the progression of prices on the Piko ex MDC cars in the past several years, they have taken about a 50% increase, so if the price goes up, it seems that the demand must exist. After all the live steam market isn't so limited a niche that people claim it to be. One other aspect which has reduced the availability of new products it seems, is the fact that as many folks got older they sold their Aster mantlepiece loco which saturated the market with low priced used steam locos. The good thing about that is that now there are more younger people running these ex mantle piece locos. Lets hope there is a turn up in the market.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So 7 years later MTH is gone and AML is still promising the GP60. Bachmann is slowly bring back Aristo products.

Oh and Scot is still here too! Some things never change.

Most of the market in the USA is either older steamers in narrow gauge (mostly Bachmann 1.20.3 and 1:22) or Class 1 railroads, which is solidly in 1:29, due to the much larger volumes sold by Aristo and USA Trains.

I cannot follow your reasoning for the USA, Piko has virtually no locos, and a mish mosh of old mdc cars, which don't match the loco scale. 

Mixing in Aster locos is not making a lot of sense to me, a completely different market from the majority of large scale people here. Maybe people outside of the USA can buy more Aster than USAT or Aristo... 

1:32 in the USA is for people richer than me, even MTH F units were way out of my budget, as well as LGB. 

Greg


----------



## VilledeGrace (Nov 10, 2021)

du-bousquetaire said:


> I started late in 2010 modeling US prototypes, so kept to 1/32 scale, which doesn't mean that I don't drool over some 1/29th scale offerings that I won't buy (like the USA trains PRR senator cars for instance) I build what I can't find, but as that is a slow process , so I also try to fill out as much as possible with existing equipment. I will gladly mix my Piko or ex MDC cars with an Aster wood cabin car or haul it with my FAM M1A, It is what is available that fits my theme which counts. I agree with semper vaporo for that. I do find that the two will not work together as there is too much of a size difference. Although I have seen 1/29th scale cars behind an Aster FEF tender that looks alright just because that western engines tender is huge. I do wish that more 1/32 scale equipment was available especially since MTH doesn't produce these any more. Apparently the 1/32 scale market seems to be doing OK as if you look at the progression of prices on the Piko ex MDC cars in the past several years, they have taken about a 50% increase, so if the price goes up, it seems that the demand must exist. After all the live steam market isn't so limited a niche that people claim it to be. One other aspect which has reduced the availability of new products it seems, is the fact that as many folks got older they sold their Aster mantlepiece loco which saturated the market with low priced used steam locos. The good thing about that is that now there are more younger people running these ex mantle piece locos. Lets hope there is a turn up in the market.


Are Piko G scale trains all 1/32? I see on the site, that the buildings are, but it is not real clear on the locos, and cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The USA locos are not. They are sort of 1:29 to LGB "scale"... the US rolling stock is from an out of business company and are 1:32. 

The subject of this thread was US prototypes and the forum is based in the USA.

The only US outline locos are the camelback, the 0-4-0 and the Mogul and they are all way over 1:32 in size.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

As far as I know only the ex MDC cars are 1/32 scale or near it. That would be: The two hopper styles, the boxcar and the reefers. However these are unfortunatly shortened by about 1 inch which is unfortunate. Also the reefer should be lower than the box car which is not the case (primarily because empty reefers returning to the West coast had their roof hatches open so that the inside would dry out and to obtain clearance the bodies had to be lower) and the ore cars also. Beware all the other cars including the caboose are 1/29th scale or over.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, a really mixed bag from Piko, but I think their corporate reasoning about the US market matches LGB's, those dumb Americans will buy anything with Santa Fe on it, no matter what the scale.

So those of us who model class 1 railroads here in the US stick to USAT, Aristo, AML 1:29.

Those who are better off than I will model MTH and Accucraft in 1:32 and perhaps some Marklin stuff.

Greg


----------

